# Does Mini stream Netflix directly or through the Premiere?



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

Ok... this may be stupid but bare with me.

Seeing how I've never seen this asked before... and multiple Google/Bing/Yahoo searches revealed no answers...

Does the Tivo Mini stream Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, etc directly... or are the streams passing through the Tivo Premiere/Roamio DVR?

I mean the Mini is plugged into the router directly... so I assume it would connect directly to web services. But let's say my Tivo Premiere 4 DVR dies and all I have left is the Mini until I get another DVR... can I still watch Netflix, Hulu, etc without the DVR being on the network? Or will the Mini not function at all without sensing the DVR on the network?

Inquiring minds want to know. =)


----------



## gtsuby (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to log into my Netflix and Hulu+ accounts on my Roamio and each of my Mini's separately. That tells me their independent.


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

gtsuby said:


> I had to log into my Netflix and Hulu+ accounts on my Roamio and each of my Mini's separately. That tells me their independent.


Oh duh! You're right! I also have to log in on each device. If the Mini actually relied on and passed through the DVR for Netflix, Hulu, etc... you wouldn't have to log in on every device because the log in info would be centrally maintained on the DVR.

Thanks for the "right in front of my face" answer. Good thing I started the thread saying "this may be stupid but..."


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm not convinced of the full answer to your original question. The streaming is definitely direct to the Mini, but I'm not sure where the app/app settings are stored. It's possible those are stored on the host.

It should be easy to test - just unplug your host for a few minutes.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a Mini running off a 4-tuner premiere host and there is a WORLD of difference between the two when it comes to using Netflix. The Mini Netflix interface is MUCH faster and better than Netflix on the Premiere based unit. This tells me that Netflix runs directly from the mini.

I like the mini Netlfix so much better that I would up moving my 4-tuner Premiere from my bedroom & into my basement rec room. Then hooked up the mini in the bedroom and connected (to the Premiere host) via an ethernet connection. The only downside of this is I can't really have 4 tuners possibly going at the same time & switch between them all (with 30min buffers) with a mini. Oh well, can't have it all


----------



## gtsuby (Mar 11, 2014)

Something else you could try is to disconnect the DVR from your network and see how the Mini works with Netflix.


----------



## zentsang (May 9, 2013)

gtsuby said:


> Something else you could try is to disconnect the DVR from your network and see how the Mini works with Netflix.


That is exactly what I'm going to test. I have to wait until the weekend though. My wife will kill me if I do something stupid and one of her shows doesn't record.

I have a Saturday-Sunday geek-window in which I can mess around with stuff on the Tivo like PiTivo and StreamBaby or whatever. She doesn't record stuff on the weekend so if I screw something up on Saturday... I have the rest of the weekend to get things working again...before she kills me. 

Happy wife ... Happy life.

I will report back with my findings.


----------

